# Proyecto de mi primer receptor FM



## Limbo (Nov 23, 2009)

Buenas,

He empezado un proyecto que tenia pensado hace tiempo. Es un receptor de FM con muy pocos componentes, muy basico. Lo he montado en protoboard, que aunque ya tengo escuchado que no es muy adecuado para radiofrecuencia, no tengo otro lugar donde realizar las pruebas. 

He iniciado este tema para resolver las dudas que me vayan surgiendo y para que me deis consejos acerca del montaje de los receptores de FM.

Os dejo el enlace de la web donde esta el receptor: http://www.electronica2000.com/receptores-radio/receptor-fm.htm

Elegi este porque lo vi facil de hacer, pero tengo algunas dudas, ¿este circuito funcionara en la practica?
Dice de utilizar dos pilas de 1,5V pero mi pregunta es, ¿en serie o en paralelo? Es decir, ¿se alimenta con 1,5V o 3V?
La bobina que utiliza tiene un nucleo de aire de 4 cms y cuatro o cinco vueltas, pero, ¿que separacion entre las espiras debo de dejar?
He utilizado el cable de una bobina que recicle de un receptor de radio de coche, por fuera es como el cobre, dorado rojizo, pero eso solo es la cobertura porque por dentro tiene un color plateado brillante,¿me servira aunque en la web digan que utilize cobre esmaltado?

Os cuento mi primera experiencia con el receptor, en un principio no sonaba nada, totalmente en silencio, despues comprobe que al bajar el voltaje de la fuente, el altavoz empezaba a silvar un sonido agudo y continuo. Tocando la bobina, el altavoz sonaba con el mismo sonido agudo que describia antes, ¿eso es buena señal?

*Edito:* Se em olvido decir que el receptor, funcionar, no funciona jeje Hecharme un manita porfavor 

Gracias a todos!
Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola limo:
Solo armandolo se sabe si funciona.
Las baterias deben ser en serie, para dar 3V, seguramente.
Separacion de espiras: Ponlas juntas primero y si tienes problemas de frecuencia las
separas un poco.
Manda una foto del alambre para aclarar lo que dices...
Lo que debes esperar es que el circuito haga lo que promete, que puedas oir una emisora de FM.
No te olvides de ponerle un cablecito largo de antena.
El protoboard no es adecuado para este circuito... montalo en una PCB generica. Salu2.


----------



## fer_jazz (Nov 25, 2009)

Pues puede que te funcione en el proto pero habra mucho ruido de fondo y lo mejor seria que te lo montaras en una placa perforada universal. 

Bueno te deseo suerte esto de la radiofrecuencia es bastante interesante.
Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 25, 2009)

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Dice de utilizar dos pilas de 1,5V pero mi pregunta es, ¿en serie o en paralelo? Es decir, ¿se alimenta con 1,5V o 3V?



Buenas, Limbo.

Primero que nada te felicito. Qué bueno que llevas a la práctica los circuitos porque no basta con informarse o estudiar. Sólo experimentando se obtiene el conocimiento absoluto del concepto.

Se alimentan en serie, es decir, debe darte 3V.



Limbo dijo:


> La bobina que utiliza tiene un nucleo de aire de 4 cms y cuatro o cinco vueltas, pero, ¿que separacion entre las espiras debo de dejar?


En principio no importa mucho la separación, puedes ponerlas juntas o separadas unos cuantos milímetros y hacer el ajuste con el condensador variable o viceversa. Una vez que consigas escuchar señal, puedes fijar la separación con algún pegamento o silicón.



Limbo dijo:


> He utilizado el cable de una bobina que recicle de un receptor de radio de coche, por fuera es como el cobre, dorado rojizo, pero eso solo es la cobertura porque por dentro tiene un color plateado brillante,¿me servira aunque en la web digan que utilize cobre esmaltado?



Sí te sirve, si están cubiertas. O si estuvieran sin cubierta, cuida que no se toquen las vueltas.



Limbo dijo:


> Os cuento mi primera experiencia con el receptor, en un principio no sonaba nada, totalmente en silencio, despues comprobe que al bajar el voltaje de la fuente, el altavoz empezaba a silvar un sonido agudo y continuo. Tocando la bobina, el altavoz sonaba con el mismo sonido agudo que describia antes, ¿eso es buena señal?
> 
> *Edito:* Se em olvido decir que el receptor, funcionar, no funciona jeje Hecharme un manita porfavor
> 
> ...



Ahora, de que funcione, pues sólo probándolo. Adelante, experimenta y nos cuentas.

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 25, 2009)

> Manda una foto del alambre para aclarar lo que dices...








No es este exactamente, pero el que yo tengo estaba montando en una estructura parecida a esa. El color del alambre que tengo es mas rojizo. No envio una foto del mio porque no tengo la camara disponible ahora mismo.


> No te olvides de ponerle un cablecito largo de antena.


Le he puesto una antena telescopica de 80cm


> Pues puede que te funcione en el proto pero habra mucho ruido de fondo y lo mejor seria que te lo montaras en una placa perforada universal.


El ruido realmente me da igual, con saber que funciona y que montado en una placa va a seguir funcioannado bien. La protoboard es solo para las pruebas.

Gracias a todos!
Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 26, 2009)

Limbo: pues el alambre parece que sirve. Si notas alguna variacion del color se debe al tipo de recubrimiento (enamel) que usan para aislar el cobre. No te preocupes.
La antena esta bien.
En cuanto al protoboard... te juegas a la suerte con el proto... mas facil de hacer de usar, si, pero como te hemos dicho, tienes poca garantia de que funcione y no basta con que escuches con ruido... te vas a frustar en el camino. Usa la PCB universal,  bien ?. Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 26, 2009)

> Usa la PCB universal,  bien ?


Con PCB Universal, ¿te refieres a la preperforada? ¿Puedo utilizar la placa preperforada con conexiones paralelas?


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 26, 2009)

Ese mismo. Salu2.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 26, 2009)

zaiz dijo:


> Buenas, Limbo.
> 
> Primero que nada te felicito. Qué bueno que llevas a la práctica los circuitos porque no basta con informarse o estudiar. Sólo experimentando se obtiene el conocimiento absoluto del concepto.


Disculpen que salga de tema, pero te comento que en realidad, no creo que sea así. En el *diseño* de circuitos, la única justificación válida para experimentar con el circuito en el mundo físico es la de tomar medidas, para ver como se comporta el circuito en la realidad con todos los valores parásitos que se le adjuntan en la construcción, difíciles de calcular y mas todavía de tomar en cuenta. Pero la construcción en si misma no te da conocimientos útiles para el diseño.
Saludos.


----------



## MIX (Nov 30, 2009)

Tengo una pregunta:

¿Se puede usar otro modelo de transistor ?
porque no encuentro ese  ->   BF199
Ojala puedan responderme rapido y que sea uno de esa potencia

gracias


----------



## Limbo (Dic 3, 2009)

Buenas,

Al final me compre un rollo de alambre de cobre esmaltado, pero me quedan dudas que google no ha sabido responder. La cuestion es que el alambre al enrollarlo sobre un objeto cilindrico, y despues de quitar dicho objeto para ver como queda la bobina, se abren y se separan las espiras, es decir, que no consigo 4cm de nucleo interno y que las espiras esten mas bien juntas, ¿alguna sugerencia?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Dic 5, 2009)

*electrodan:*



electrodan dijo:


> zaiz dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Creo que no leíste bien el comentario. 

Dije "no basta". Lo demás no creo que necesite mayor discusión.


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Limbo:*



Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Al final me compre un rollo de alambre de cobre esmaltado, pero me quedan dudas que google no ha sabido responder. La cuestion es que el alambre al enrollarlo sobre un objeto cilindrico, y despues de quitar dicho objeto para ver como queda la bobina, se abren y se separan las espiras, es decir, que no consigo 4cm de nucleo interno y que las espiras esten mas bien juntas, ¿alguna sugerencia?
> 
> ...



Bueno, primero que nada diré que desde mi punto de vista, dudo que deba ser de 4cm de diámetro la bobina. Me parece más bien un error de redacción. Creo que debería ser *1cm* de diámetro.

Pero bueno, si lo quieres armar de 4cm podrías buscar un trozo de tubo pvc, recortarlo al tamaño y enrollar ahí el alambre. Y puedes dejarlo ahí fijo, hasta podrías pegar el alambre en el tubo. Con eso tienes el núcleo de aire.

Ahora que si no encuentras tubo pvc, puedes buscar otra cosa como un envase plástico de ese diámetro y recortarlo.

Pero no necesitas retirar el tubo para que no se muevan las espiras.


----------



## Limbo (Dic 6, 2009)

Probare lo de dejarlo fijo en un tubo de pvc. 

A mi tambien me parecio extraño 4 cm porque cuando vi realizada la bobina era exageradamente grande, pero bueno, es lo que indican en la web de donde saque el circuito.

Ya de paso, si alguien sabe de otro circuito lo mas sencillo posible (pocos componentes), que sea receptor de fm, por mi encantado de probarlo y agradecido por el aporte.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 7, 2009)

limbo: sobre el diametro de la inductancia yo creo que es de 4 mm de diametro. Si miras un receptor de FM, veras que ese es, aproximadamente el tamaño de las bobinas que tiene... Salu2.


----------



## Limbo (Dic 7, 2009)

Buenas,

La verdad es que los radio-despertadores que he abierto para mirar como estaban hechos tenian bobinas muy pequeñas a comparacion de la que describian en esa web, pero como en muchos sitios de reparacion me han dicho que ahora se hace todo por CI, pensé que las bobinas que veia eran para otra cosa. Probare con 4mm cuando tenga tiempo y comento los resultados.

Gracias tecnogirl.
Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 9, 2009)

Limbo: Tengo que dejar una nota de salvedad: Yo no hice, ni he hecho el circuito y bien pudiera ser que el autor si uso una bobina de 4 cm y le funcionó !!. El problema es que el autor no especifica el valor de la bobina y asi es que queda la duda. Habria que probar primero tal como lo dice el autor. Te deseo unas felices fiestas de Navidad.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 17, 2010)

Buenas,

He visto por la web, que hay CI que son receptores FM pero que no incluyen bobinas. En principio mi idea de mi primer montaje de receptor de radio era que fuese lo mas pequeño posible (¿Atrevido?), encontre el circuito que comento en el primer mensaje, pero el problema principal es que la bobina duplica el tamaño que tenia pensado para el receptor (Un poco estupido por mi parte, en pensar el tamaño de la canasta sin saber las dimensiones de la bola..). 

Ayer, me dio por pensar (Que gran idea ) y me pregunte si existen bobinas de tamaño lo mas reducido posible que se ajusten con los criterios que necesita un CI receptor FM para funcionar, y si, imagino que habran varios CI's que sean receptores FM con sus distintas caracteristicas, pero a rasgos generales,¿Hay bobinas adecuadas?

Despues de pensar en lo del problema de la bobina, segui pensando (Que gran virtud la del ser humano ), y me vino a la cabeza otro problema, la antena, ya que si el receptor debia de ser lo mas pequeño posible, una antena telescopica o una cable largo seria de lo mas incomodo. Un amigo me comento en enrollar la antena (en este caso seria cable) alrededor del interior de la caja y el extremo final sacarlo al exterior,¿Esto es factible? Al estar el cable enrollado, ¿No actuara como una bobina y perjudicara al circuito receptor? 

Gracias!
Saludos.
P.D: Todavia no he escuchado la dulce melodia de ninguna cadena de radio en mi altavoz,¿¿Tan complicada es la RF??¿¿O soy torpe?? Creo que me quedo con la segunda opcion.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 5, 2010)

Buenas,

He probado con varios tamaños de bobina y nada, no consigo sintonizar. 

Alguien ha probado el circuito?le ha funcionado? Yo ya no sé qu ehacer mas para que funcione.

Algun otro circuito parecido al del primer mensaje para que lo pruebe? Me gustaria poder hacer mi primer receptor de FM sin integrados..

En fin, gracias..
Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

Buenas.

Sin integrados creo que te va a ser bastante complicado. Fijate que las radio ya bastante viejas ya todas incluían un integrado... Y si lo logras hacer sin integrados como decís, la calidad de sonido obviamente no va a ser la misma esperada...

Te convendría fijarte en el TDA7000. Creo que ese es un receptor de FM.
Saludos!


----------



## asterión (Mar 5, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Alguien ha probado el circuito?le ha funcionado? Yo ya no sé qu ehacer mas para que funcione.



Para empezar, porque no pruebas con un receptor regenerativo como este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-receptor-fm-miniatura-regenerativo-16195/

Te divertiras e iras practicando para cuando estes listo para un heterodino.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola  muchachos... En primer lugar el receptor es muy sencillo, y la verdad, creo que todos los valores de los componentes están errados; por ejemplo la resistencia de 12K creo que es demasiado alta como para obtener sonido, ahora la bobina debe ser de 4 milímetros de diámetro con núcleo de aire para resonar con ese valor de condensador variable, para experimentar un poco, creo que deberíamos empezar por reducir el valor de la resistencia a unos 220 ohmios, y cambiar el capacitor de 220nF por uno de mayor valor. Una recomendación seria: hay que evitar el uso de protoboard y tarjetas universales para el armado de circuitos de RF, las pistas que no se utilizan representan capacitancias parásitas que pueden conducir a que los circuitos no funcionen o lo hagan deficientemente, es mejor hacer una plaqueta propia, o usar la clásica tira de terminales.

Voy a armar el circuito a ver que le encuentro.

Suerte.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 6, 2010)

> Para empezar, porque no pruebas con un receptor regenerativo como este:
> 
> Construcción Receptor FM miniatura (Regenerativo)


Lo mire, pero lei que cogio mucho rango de frecuencias o algo asi, y a mi me interesa solo la FM de momento. Aunque si no consigo hacer funcionar el de electronica 2000, mirare de hacer el de ese mensaje.




> creo que todos los valores de los componentes están errados; por ejemplo la resistencia de 12K creo que es demasiado alta como para obtener sonido


Lo mas que he conseguido han sido pitidos agudos.


> ahora la bobina debe ser de 4 milímetros de diámetro con núcleo de aire para resonar con ese valor de condensador variable


He pobado con 4mm, con 4cm, con 1 cm, con 2,5cm y nada de nada, ni una sola nota de musica ni una triste voz..


> para experimentar un poco, creo que deberíamos empezar por reducir el valor de la resistencia a unos 220 ohmios, y cambiar el capacitor de 220nF por uno de mayor valor.


¿Todo eso manteniendo la bobina de 4mm y el condensador variable del mismo valor?


> hay que evitar el uso de protoboard y tarjetas universales para el armado de circuitos de RF, las pistas que no se utilizan representan capacitancias parásitas que pueden conducir a que los circuitos no funcionen o lo hagan deficientemente, es mejor hacer una plaqueta propia, o usar la clásica tira de terminales.


Lo tengo montado en la preperforada de tiras, pero las soldaduras estan un poco estropeadas de tanto desoldar y soldar haciendo las pruebas..



> Voy a armar el circuito a ver que le encuentro.


Eso me alegra  Asi sabre si es el circuito o soy yo que no tengo maña..

Porcierto, me he dado cuenta que estoy utilizando un altavoz de 8Ω y en la web pone que se utilize uno de entre 32 y 630Ω o algo asi, ¿esto afectara como para que no se escuche nada?

Gracias a los dos.
Saludos!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Mar 6, 2010)

... y ahora... tatatataaaan! Arme el circuito y de verdad no funciona. El receptor super regenerativo funciona bien, lo único es que requiere es un poco de paciencia en el ajuste, pero creo que el resultado te dará una mayor satisfacción, así que mejor toma ese camino y anímate a armar el circuito propuesto, listo?


----------



## Limbo (Mar 7, 2010)

> . y ahora... tatatataaaan! Arme el circuito y de verdad no funciona.


Vale, que alegria, no soy torpe 

Me puse ayer a montar este circuito:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E948kxaFdd8

Que supuestamente es este esquema: http://www.niksula.cs.hut.fi/~plahteen/misc/old_projects/s1.png

En el video, ¿que son esas cosas rojas/rosas que se ven? Condensadores? 
En el esquema que os paso no hay menos componentes que en el video y no lo entiendo..

Lo monte en el protoboard y me funciono, solo que funciona cuando quiere, estando conectado del mismo modo cuando le da la gana se pone a funcionar. Ya que en ela protoboard la RF no es muy adecuada em decidi a montarlo al aire, sin placasa ni nada, y esta vez me sigue sin funcionar.
La cuestion es que cuando no funciona si toco cualquier conexion se acopla y se manifiesta en el altavoz (Altavoz amplificado de pc), en cambio si funciona (Suena una emisora de radio) toco cualquier cosa y no hace ese ruido de acople.. ¿Porque?

Gracias.
Saludoos!
P.D: Vaya alegria me dio escuchar musica de la radio por el altavoz  Despues de 5 horas ajustando la bobina poco a poco..


----------



## Limbo (Mar 15, 2010)

¿Nadie me puede ayudar?
Llevo varios dias probando y no consigo hacer que funcione de nuevo. Me gusta el mundo de la RF pero por lo que estoy comprobando es un poco impredecible y necesito un empujoncito para animarme a seguir.
Gracias.


----------



## asterión (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola amigo, la verdad que desde aqui por una cuestion de bloqueos no puedo ver el video, asi que lo unico que he podido ver es el esquema y la verdad esta tan simple que dudo que su funcionamiento sea digno de mencionar. Los valores de los componentes tampoco estan especificados, no se si en el video lo hagan.
En todo caso. Debes saber que en la RF el receptor por excelencia sera un super heterodino, pero es un proyecto complejo para un iniciado, asi que lo primero es atacar diversos tipos de receptores pero que veas bien documentados, y asi no quedes en el aire con tus dudas.
El receptor regenerativo que mencione antes es una buena alternativa para que logres escuchar algo por los parlantes y sientas la emocion que conlleva. ahora que no es muy selectivo, osea la frecuencia correra, son cosas que se pueden atenuar algo, pero es complicado.
Este mundo es apasionante pero al comienzo es duro el enfrentamiento con la RF, parece que todo es esquivo, tienes que seguir al pie del cañon y probar circuitos bien documentados.
No armes circuitos solo por su simplicidad.
Saludos!!!


----------



## Limbo (Mar 16, 2010)

Grcias por responder.
En el video no salen valores pero en la descripcion del video si (En la pagina de youtube). Me funciono, pero dejo de funcionar creo que por los transistores que utilize.

No es que monte circuitos por su simplicidad sino que necesito que sean poquitos componentes y ademas para empezar no esta mal que sean esa cantidad de componentes.


----------



## asterión (Mar 16, 2010)

Claro, estamos para apoyarnos, en caso que insistas en ese Rx, pon tambien una imagen de tu montaje para hacer observaciones.
Saludos y no te rindas compañero...


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

Buenas,

Le hecho unas fotos al montaje al aire que hice.
¿Veis alguna conexion mal hecha o algo?

Gracias.
Saludoos!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 17, 2010)

Tu construccion es bastante precaria. Te recomiendo que te pases por el topic del método mahattan y apliques sus lineamiendos.

EDIT1: Claramente es deducible por el video lo complicado que es obtener la regeneracion, para alguin con pocos conocimientos, es viable montajes mas didacticos y comprensibles como los existentes en el foro.

EDIT2: No todo lo que se ve en YouTube es verdad.


----------

